
Do you want money or freedom? - buildv1
http://blog.buildv1.com/article/23/do-you-want-money-or-freedom
======
tt
Another pointer is to have insatiable curiosity in everything that you do
instead of thinking of work as just a job. Be your own judge of your quality
of work instead of relying on others and you will be pleasantly surprised.
Being able to overcome great challenges (especially ones that have been
thought as impossible by others) is the long-lasting and purest form of
happiness that money can never bring.

~~~
staunch
I definitely agree with the sentiment but it's difficult to practice without
freedom. No one can maintain a sense of wonderment while spending 12 hours a
day doing something they hate, for someone they hate, and being exhausted the
rest of the time.

------
staunch
I think he's misinterpreting a lot these people who are "too driven". Perhaps
the reason they don't stop after the windfall is because they're working for
themselves and doing what they love? Freedom is the ability to choose what you
do, it doesn't mean not working.

I'm not even sure it's accurate to say that "most" don't stop. I personally
know some very driven people who have "retired". They're doing things now they
feel are more fulfilling or more interesting.

~~~
buildv1
I'm definitely not saying that people are "too driven" as though it's a bad
thing. I'm simply saying that it seems that many successful people are
successful because of their passion and the fact that they'd do the same thing
even if it wasn't lucrative. I think that's great.

I define freedom as control over your time, and I was trying to say that you
don't need a ton of money to gain control over your time and that it's almost
impossible to control your time when you're working for someone else. You're
best off figuring out a way to generate passive income.

~~~
staunch
Very nice article and I agree with your general point emphatically. The part
that seems somewhat off is the comparison of investment
bankers/lawyers/doctors and entrepreneurs. Being a professional who sells his
time is very different from being an entrepreneur that creates a successful
business. How many lawyers or doctors could retire at age 30?

~~~
buildv1
Thanks and you're right. It was an oversimplification to highlight the fact
that many of the people who make the most money don't have control over their
time. Some entrepreneurs fit in that category, but there's certainly a huge
difference between selling your time and being a successful entrepreneur.
That's one of the many reasons why I'm an aspiring entrepreneur and not a
professional who sells his time : )

------
amirmissaghi
great article. I couldn't agree more. Last year during college I worked at
T-mobile selling phones and I hated it. Everyday I thought my potential was
being wasted. It was awesome money (60-70k part-time) but I was miserable.
Even though I work way more with my start-up I love it, I could work even more
but I have research and an internship...:(.

------
whacked_new
Doesn't have to be either-or.

Whatever gives me a better chance at improving something that can and should
be improved. If everybody waits for someone else to do it, it'll never get
done. So if you think you can do it, you should.

------
chaostheory
For me it's a third option... I got something to prove... to myself

------
dbosson
Freedom

